# Japanese Trains



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've become fascinated with Japanese trains, and am spending a lot of time watching videos. Here are a couple of screen shots I took from videos of what I think are interesting locomotives. 

The engineer/driver is on the upper deck:












This streamlined loco looks as though it's from the art deco period:


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, love the Aerotrain -esque look of the second one. Thanks for posting


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to work a lot in Japan. I usually flew into Kansai (the man-mad island airport), and then took the Nankai train to Namba, where I picked up the Shinkasen to Nagoya.

I loved the look of this train, reminded me of the Nautilus of Captain Nemo fame... hard to make out, but it has round portholes for windows, and love the color!










Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That is very interesting Greg. Art Deco is what comes to my mind.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Greg, this is very famous Japanese train. Alot of Hong Kong people know this train very well as the shape of cab is looking like a masked superman in Japan. Many of us had seen the TV show of masked superman when we were younger than ten years old. Very fun !


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, your second photo reminds me of something from Disneyland's early Monorail. Cool. Greg, yours does remind one of the Disney version of the Nautilus. Very cool.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

No No No You guys got it all wrong. The blue train looks like the helmet the guy wore in ROCKETMAN a Disney movie about Howard Hugues' rocket pack. The Natzise were trying to steel it. The kid finds it and files all over and saves everybody. It looks like a Electrolux vacume cleaner.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Oct 2009 04:13 AM 
It looks like a Electrolux vacume cleaner. 

That sucks...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Oct 2009 04:13 AM 
No No No You guys got it all wrong. The blue train looks like the helmet the guy wore in ROCKETMAN a Disney movie about Howard Hugues' rocket pack. The Natzise were trying to steel it. The kid finds it and files all over and saves everybody. It looks like a Electrolux vacume cleaner. 

Or J J the Euro=Pro X cordless vac i'm sitting here lookin at same color and everyting!!!! Hah LOL The Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knowing Japan, the emulation of a cartoon hero is most likely!










Regards, Greg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stanman on 28 Oct 2009 11:26 PM 
I've become fascinated with Japanese trains, and am spending a lot of time watching videos. Here are a couple of screen shots I took from videos of what I think are interesting locomotives. 

The engineer/driver is on the upper deck:












This streamlined loco looks as though it's from the art deco period:













Stan: I remember first train running on the Odaku Line between Odwara and Shinjuku Station in Tokyo. We always tried to get the front seat, as everyone did. Not familiar with the second train, although the sign on the front says "Home Liner"


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Oct 2009 11:36 AM 
I used to work a lot in Japan. I usually flew into Kansai (the man-mad island airport), and then took the Nankai train to Namba, where I picked up the Shinkasen to Nagoya.

I loved the look of this train, reminded me of the Nautilus of Captain Nemo fame... hard to make out, but it has round portholes for windows, and love the color!










Regards, Greg 






Been in and out of Kansai many times, and Itami too. Used to take the Haruka Line to Kyoto. I love these Japanese trains, oh the memories. But I have to say, the "Subame" is my favorite:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/C62.JPG


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

The second photo, "home liner" has a touch of TEE (Trans Europ Express) to the style, in my view


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Japanese are weird. I think they have more fun than the rest of us. We're too serious.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, we're just too politicly correct here in the US, can't have any fun, we might offend someone and get sued !!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the newest Shinkansen, the 500 series. Sixteen-car trains were introduced in 1997, and eight-car trains went into service in 2008. The sixteen-car trains operate at 190 mph, delivering a maximum of 24,460 hp. The eight-car trains operate at "only" 177 mph. 

Looks like they used the same nose as the Concorde did...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

177 MPH. Why so slow?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

The Japanese had another building session and the newer 700 series vehicles were the result (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hikari...and_543.29 (click on the photo for a larger view) ) They travel at speeds up to 187mph. 

I wonder if the droop nose is to provide some extra dowforce at speed?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

700N will now be traveling at 205mph http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N700_Series_Shinkansen They have a tilting mechanism to negotiate curves. And each seat is equipped with a socket which is very convenient if you travel with a laptop! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 04 Nov 2009 05:54 AM 
700N will now be traveling at 205mph http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N700_Series_Shinkansen They have a tilting mechanism to negotiate curves. And each seat is equipped with a socket which is very convenient if you travel with a laptop! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 




Hi Zubi: I heard a story that the Shinkansen and other high speed trains operate at slower speeds because of seismic/earthquake concerns. Since the whole country shakes pretty much most fo the time, it would make sense.

I know for a fact some lines don't run at all during heavy rains. Local rivers fill up quickly and cause potential problems with bridges.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Bob, indeed during typhoons and heavy rainfall and also wind, affected lines do stop temporarily, I sometimes see announcements on the screens in the cars (on the Yamanote line which I take from time to time). With regard to the earthquakes, I doubt that this is a speed limiting factor. All Shinkansen lines use UrEDAS real time earthquake warning system which detects preliminary P wave and shuts down all trains. In fact pretty much the entire railway system in Japan is protected. I experienced this during the 2004 Nigata earthquake http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Chūetsu_earthquake in a local train in Nigata, which did not depart as scheduled, but instead stood waiting for a couple of minutes until a pretty strong earthquake came (in fact three of them in intervals of 20 min or so). During this first shock the only derailment of the Shinkansen in history occurred http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinkansen Best, Zubi


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 03 Nov 2009 06:14 PM 
177 MPH. Why so slow?









In the technology of high speed trains the number of wheels has a great deal to do with maximum speed. The "first generation" high speed trains were like that 500 Series Japanese train show in the photo....four wheels per car pulled by a huge power car...sometimes pushed and pulled. The best of these could do about 240 mph...but were normally operated under 200 mph. Further, the roadbed they run on was designed for 200 mph trains at best...so just because you have a train that can go faster than that doesn't mean you can really operate it like that due to roadbed restrictions.


The "second generation" design changed that. It has distributed power. The new French record breaker, the AGV, has ONE axle per train car...and it's powered. The single axle is set between the cars and both cars sit on it...improving traction on it's powered axle. The latest of the GE designs in France (ALSTOM) doesn't even have an engine in it. The "engine" is a control car actually and has the power pickups and the controls to regulate the power passed down the train to each axle. Since alll wheels are powered and has 1/4th the wheels...it achieves greatly improving speed through curves. The result is massively reduced wheel drag and reduced weight due to the "engine" being empty mostly. That 347 mph speed run was a specially tweaked production version...but I'll bet it will run at close to 250 to 300 mph in operation. This seems to be the design that the California High Speed Rail folks are pursuing.


The "third generation" ones seem to be the floaters...the ones that ride on air bearings over a linear motor. The only operational one is in China. I have not been able to find out much about it's reliability.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

if anyone of you will visit to Japan again, please go to checking any ticket of "Hokutosei" express train. This train is in service between Tokyo and Hokkado. Comfortable and smooth.











Inside the dining car, it is so grand !


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 04 Nov 2009 06:10 PM 
Posted By Madman on 03 Nov 2009 06:14 PM 
177 MPH. Why so slow?









IThe "first generation" high speed trains were like that 500 Series Japanese train show in the photo....four wheels per car pulled by a huge power car...sometimes pushed and pulled. 

Mike, according to this article *500 Series Shinkansen* all cars are powered in even the early 500s.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's an October 2009 video showing Series 300, 500, 700 and N700 trains on a bridge near Kyoto: *Shinkansen video*


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 04 Nov 2009 05:35 PM 
Bob, indeed during typhoons and heavy rainfall and also wind, affected lines do stop temporarily, I sometimes see announcements on the screens in the cars (on the Yamanote line which I take from time to time). With regard to the earthquakes, I doubt that this is a speed limiting factor. All Shinkansen lines use UrEDAS real time earthquake warning system which detects preliminary P wave and shuts down all trains. In fact pretty much the entire railway system in Japan is protected. I experienced this during the 2004 Nigata earthquake http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_Chūetsu_earthquake in a local train in Nigata, which did not depart as scheduled, but instead stood waiting for a couple of minutes until a pretty strong earthquake came (in fact three of them in intervals of 20 min or so). During this first shock the only derailment of the Shinkansen in history occurred http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinkansen Best, Zubi 
That can still be worrisome. An earthquake hits and the computer slams on the breaks. Or the computer malfunctions and slams on the brakes anyway. I've been on the Shinkansen and Haruka several times. It's always in the back of my mind.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyLou on 04 Nov 2009 07:14 PM 
if anyone of you will visit to Japan again, please go to checking any ticket of "Hokutosei" express train. This train is in service between Tokyo and Hokkado. Comfortable and smooth.





Inside the dining car, it is so grand !






And I bet the service in the dining car is totally first class.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've probably watched 100 videos by now, but just saw this loco for the first time. 

One thing that impresses me is the driver's uniform. Whether for the slowest local or the newest Shinkansen, the dress code is the same: blue suit, white shirt, tie and a military-style hat.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm still marveling over the Japanese train videos I'm finding. This fellows videos are works of art. Watch in full screen and HD if you have the bandwidth. 

*Video 1: Snowy night (3 minutes)
*
*
*
*Video 2: Passenger steam (1 minute)
*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting videos, Stan. Thanks









They could both be considerably shorter if they cut out all the scenes waiting for train movement... the first one could be only about 20 seconds and the second would be about 35 seconds.









I do like the whistle on the steamer!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Torby is right. Our outward appearance designs have become too generic. Our railroad diesels and transit systems have become too ho hum. The Japanese put some zing into the overall look of their equipment. The commuter train Greg posted would be a great attention getter.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 07 Dec 2009 11:01 AM 

They could both be considerably shorter if they cut out all the scenes waiting for train movement


To me, the unhurried timing adds to the artistic value (assuming you agree there is this in his videos). 

In another video posted today of an urban scene, for a minute after the train passes you see the crossing gates open, cars and bicycles crossing the track, someone on the balcony of an apartment building, and a man walking around in his back yard. I really enjoy these candid looks at life in other countries. I'm strange, huh?


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

The art deco train mentioned at the start of this post is not from the art deco period, it is a pretty standard JNR express trainset. It is probably from the early 60s. They are still around on some trains. The home liners are express commuter trains to Tokyo. The train will turn into the overnight express train Noto. This train is only seats. I took it once to Toyama, it was pretty fun even though there was no beds. The Noto Express train is pretty popular with Japanese railfans. I have a subscription to DJ magazine which is the top magazine for hardcore Japanese railfans and I think almost every issue this year has had some artsy picture of the Noto train using this equipment.


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,love the looks of the japanese trains & the speed,205mph,makes me wonder what our train network is playing at!!!. 205mph here means somthing completly different..... Members of Public Hoping next train will even arrive He He He


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I just love cab-view videos! This one is taken from an old (1962) two-car diesel commuter train in an urban/suburban setting. Cab view[/b]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Mornin', All, from snow-bound eastern UK. If a combination of snow, trains and Japan appeals to you, with a sad little story thrown in, I can recommend a movie called 'Popoya - Railroad Man'. It can be found on Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aez79P1XhYM 

Set in Hokkaido, ist is the story of a dyed-in-the-wool railroad man who ends his long career as station-master at the dead-end line of Horomai, and it is a ghost story. See it yourself for the haunting music, wondrous scenery and emotional content. Three of us watched it one evening and cried our collective eyes out. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan

There's only one thing wrong, there are so many and they are all good. Here are three out of the many that I liked, I'll always be partial to steam I guess.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMoQxpE5k0c[/b] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0P0jkvKtS0[/b]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WsFvUZnmGY[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a neat couple of cab views using a switchback for a station stop.

Coming down...
*[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqTTVJEh3XE*[/url]

Going up...with some nice tunnels.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZDXPkUdqhg[/b]


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

They're all so good. 

For me, it's the next best thing to being in another country. It's not a tour bus being driven to the next place deemed important by a tourism agency. These are the sights and sounds that ordinary people see and hear on a typical day. 

This cab-view video is the same train as the one I posted above. A 1962 Kiha 28 class. This time it's a trip through a hilly countryside and small villages.


*Another Cab View*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir I agree, it winds up being just a view of their country through their eyes.

It's funny, it took about 6 or 7 videos until I figured out that the individual taking the video wasn't in the cab, but actually in the passenger compartment, shooting through the glass window that's between the two. Up till then I was really wondering why security was so lax. Hehehe, turns out it wasn't.









One thing for sure, there are a lot more rail fans & rail-fanning in Japan than in the U.S. Our security forces would go crazy with that much activity.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite photographer is the fellow who calls himself "battleheater". Some say that his videos are "too slow"; however the way I look at them is that instead of train videos they are scenic videos in which a train happens to appear. They're most enjoyable when viewed full-screen in HD. 

His latest was posted just an hour or two ago: Scenic Video[/b]


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

"Rainbow" train. Every car a different color. *Rainbow Train*


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The number of rail fans in Japan is amazing!

3000 of them turned out to give a proper send-off to this JR sleeper train on its last run. *The Last Run*


----------

